# error create index ports



## bagas (Jan 2, 2023)

Hello.
Happy New Year!
Decided to upgrade my home system.
I update ports, I create port indexes.
When creating an index for ports, there are a lot of similar errors, I was already tormented by deleting this (/usr/ports/mail/horde-ingo).

```
cd /usr/ports/ && git pull && make index
--- describe.x11-wm ---
make_index: /usr/ports/mail/horde-ingo: no entry for /usr/ports/devel/pear-Horde_Core
 Done.
```


```
--- describe.x11-wm ---
make_index: /usr/ports/mail/horde-webmail: no entry for /usr/ports/deskutils/horde-kronolith
 Done.
```


```
--- describe.x11-wm ---
make_index: /usr/ports/mail/horde-imp: no entry for /usr/ports/archivers/pear-Horde_Compress
 Done.
```


```
--- describe.x11-wm ---
make_index: /usr/ports/mail/horde-turba: no entry for /usr/ports/devel/horde-content
 Done.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2023)

Index sometimes fails to build. It happens from time to time. Usually fixed quite quickly. Update your ports tree and try again.


----------



## bagas (Jan 2, 2023)

20 pieces of ports removed, tired!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 2, 2023)

Why not just grab the file?

`make -C /usr/ports fetchindex`


----------



## bagas (Jan 3, 2023)

Hmmm.
It is recommended to use a local index. 
I'll wait for the developers to fix the ports, the holidays are now.


----------



## bagas (Jan 5, 2023)

> --- describe.x11-toolkits ---
> --- describe.x11-wm ---
> make_index: /usr/ports/archivers/pear-File_Archive: no entry for /usr/ports/lang/php74
> Done.


ports are still broken.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2023)

Works just fine, updated yesterday, no issue building index. What's in your /etc/make.conf?


----------



## bagas (Jan 5, 2023)

/etc/make.conf 

```
CPUTYPE?=nocona
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=6
NO_GAMES=true
NO_INET6=true
NO_BLUETOOTH=true
NO_SHAREDOCS=true
OPTIONS_UNSET=DOCS X11 IPV6 BLUETOOTH GAMES SMB CUPS
```

I update the ports like this.

```
cd /usr/ports/ && git pull
remote: Enumerating objects: 39, done.
remote: Counting objects: 100% (5/5), done.
remote: Total 39 (delta 5), reused 5 (delta 5), pack-reused 34
Распаковка объектов: 100% (39/39), 108.53 КиБ | 3.62 МиБ/с, готово.
Из [URL]https://git.freebsd.org/ports[/URL]
   71a7b54547d2..133885542f58  main       -> origin/main
   fdd6970b50b0..d7ef6098c6a2  2023Q1     -> origin/2023Q1
Обновление 71a7b54547d2..133885542f58
Fast-forward
 deskutils/qownnotes/Makefile          | 2 +-
 deskutils/qownnotes/distinfo          | 6 +++---
 mail/snappymail/Makefile              | 2 +-
 mail/snappymail/distinfo              | 6 +++---
 ports-mgmt/portupgrade-devel/Makefile | 5 +++++
 ports-mgmt/portupgrade/Makefile       | 5 +++++
 www/nextcloud-appointments/Makefile   | 2 +-
 www/nextcloud-appointments/distinfo   | 6 +++---
 www/nextcloud-deck/Makefile           | 2 +-
 www/nextcloud-deck/distinfo           | 6 +++---
 10 files changed, 26 insertions(+), 16 deletions(-)
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2023)

What does `git status` (in /usr/ports) output?


----------



## bagas (Jan 5, 2023)

SirDice said:


> What does `git status` (in /usr/ports) output?





> git status
> Current branch: main
> This branch corresponds to "origin/main".
> 
> there is nothing to comment on, there are no changes in the working directory


----------



## bagas (Jan 5, 2023)

Tried on another server, same problem.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2023)

```
root@molly:/usr/ports # make -j 4 index
--- /usr/ports/INDEX-13 ---
Generating INDEX-13 - please wait..--- describe.accessibility ---
--- describe.arabic ---
--- describe.archivers ---
--- describe.astro ---
--- describe.audio ---
--- describe.benchmarks ---
--- describe.biology ---
--- describe.cad ---
--- describe.chinese ---
--- describe.comms ---
--- describe.converters ---
--- describe.databases ---
--- describe.deskutils ---
--- describe.devel ---
--- describe.dns ---
--- describe.editors ---
--- describe.emulators ---
--- describe.finance ---
--- describe.french ---
--- describe.ftp ---
--- describe.games ---
--- describe.german ---
--- describe.graphics ---
--- describe.hebrew ---
--- describe.hungarian ---
--- describe.irc ---
--- describe.japanese ---
--- describe.java ---
--- describe.korean ---
--- describe.lang ---
--- describe.mail ---
--- describe.math ---
--- describe.misc ---
--- describe.multimedia ---
--- describe.net ---
--- describe.net-im ---
--- describe.net-mgmt ---
--- describe.net-p2p ---
--- describe.news ---
--- describe.polish ---
--- describe.ports-mgmt ---
--- describe.portuguese ---
--- describe.print ---
--- describe.russian ---
--- describe.science ---
--- describe.security ---
--- describe.shells ---
--- describe.sysutils ---
--- describe.textproc ---
--- describe.ukrainian ---
--- describe.vietnamese ---
--- describe.www ---
--- describe.x11 ---
--- describe.x11-clocks ---
--- describe.x11-drivers ---
--- describe.x11-fm ---
--- describe.x11-fonts ---
--- describe.x11-servers ---
--- describe.x11-themes ---
--- describe.x11-toolkits ---
--- describe.x11-wm ---
 Done.
root@molly:/usr/ports #
```


----------



## bagas (Jan 5, 2023)

Deleted the ports and cloned them again.

```
rm -rf /usr/ports/
mkdir /usr/ports/
```


```
git clone [URL]https://git.freebsd.org/ports.git[/URL] --branch main /usr/ports/
Клонирование в «/usr/ports»...
remote: Enumerating objects: 5680283, done.
remote: Counting objects: 100% (949/949), done.
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (133/133), done.
remote: Total 5680283 (delta 925), reused 816 (delta 816), pack-reused 5679334
Получение объектов: 100% (5680283/5680283), 1.02 ГиБ | 13.51 МиБ/с, готово.
Определение изменений: 100% (3426106/3426106), готово.
Updating files: 100% (152052/152052), готово.
```


```
root@eha:/usr/ports # make index
Generating INDEX-13 - please wait..--- describe.accessibility ---
--- describe.arabic ---
--- describe.archivers ---
--- describe.astro ---
--- describe.audio ---
--- describe.benchmarks ---
--- describe.biology ---
--- describe.cad ---
--- describe.chinese ---
--- describe.comms ---
--- describe.converters ---
--- describe.databases ---
--- describe.deskutils ---
--- describe.devel ---
--- describe.dns ---
--- describe.editors ---
--- describe.emulators ---
--- describe.finance ---
--- describe.french ---
--- describe.ftp ---
--- describe.games ---
--- describe.german ---
--- describe.graphics ---
--- describe.hebrew ---
--- describe.hungarian ---
--- describe.irc ---
--- describe.japanese ---
--- describe.java ---
--- describe.korean ---
--- describe.lang ---
--- describe.mail ---
--- describe.math ---
--- describe.misc ---
--- describe.multimedia ---
--- describe.net ---
--- describe.net-im ---
--- describe.net-mgmt ---
--- describe.net-p2p ---
--- describe.news ---
--- describe.polish ---
--- describe.ports-mgmt ---
--- describe.portuguese ---
--- describe.print ---
--- describe.russian ---
--- describe.science ---
--- describe.security ---
--- describe.shells ---
--- describe.sysutils ---
--- describe.textproc ---
--- describe.ukrainian ---
--- describe.vietnamese ---
--- describe.www ---
--- describe.x11 ---
--- describe.x11-clocks ---
--- describe.x11-drivers ---
--- describe.x11-fm ---
--- describe.x11-fonts ---
--- describe.x11-servers ---
--- describe.x11-themes ---
--- describe.x11-toolkits ---
--- describe.x11-wm ---
make_index: /usr/ports/archivers/pear-File_Archive: no entry for /usr/ports/lang/php74
 Done.
root@eha:/usr/ports #
```


----------



## bagas (Jan 5, 2023)

What to do in this situation?
The local index is not collected, it remains only to download the remote index?
make -C /usr/ports fetchindex


----------



## bagas (Jan 5, 2023)

Removed php74, install php8.2.
Launched index build locally.
The miracle happened, the index was assembled without error.


> --- describe.x11-toolkits ---
> --- describe.x11-wm ---
> Done.
> root@eha:/usr/ports #


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jan 5, 2023)

PHP 7.4 was EOL November 2022 and the port removed 25 December 2022:






						FreshPorts -- lang/php74: PHP Scripting Language
					

PHP, which stands for "PHP: Hypertext Preprocessor" is a widely-used Open Source general-purpose scripting language that is especially suited for Web development and can be embedded into HTML.  Its syntax draws upon C, Java, and Perl, and is easy to learn.  The main goal of the language is to...




					www.freshports.org
				




I don’t know exactly how that relates to the index-building issue you were seeing but I’m assuming related.


----------

